# Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln



## barsch-jäger (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal wissen wie das genau mit dem Anschlagen beim Brandungsangeln ist. Wenn ich jetzt an einem normlen Paternostersystem einen Biss bekomme, muss ich da überhaupt einen anschlag setzten oder kann ich einfach einholen? Wie lang sollte ich den fisch beißen lassen??
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

Moin,
interessante Frage, mal sehen was so alles für Antworten kommen.
Ich gehe bei einem Biss (wenn die Spitze ordentlich Alarm macht) zur Rute. Nehme sie aus dem Halter und schlage wenn ich mit normalen Haken fische immer an. Wenn ich mit Kreishaken angel dann fange ich einfach an zu kurbeln, da darf man nicht anschlagen.
Wenn die Rutenspitze nur vorsichtig zittert dann nehme ich die Rute in die Hand, nehme Fühlung auf und warte. Wenn es dann das nächste mal zuppelt dann schlage ich direkt an. Klappt nicht immer aber geht ganz gut. Gegen Aussteiger kann man sowieso nichts machen. Entweder der Fisch sitzt oder nicht.


----------



## matzespatze (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

Moin , Moin 
Ich seh das genau so , aber bei Platten warte ich gern noch ein wenig . auch wenns nur vorsichtig beißt .
gruss Matze#h


----------



## Doggy (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

Moin. Wenn ich nen Schnurbogen gelassen habe um dem Fisch beim ersten Zupfer wenig merken zu lassen, dann sitzt der in aller Regel auch ohne Anschlag wenn er die Rutenspitze zum zittern bringt. 

Wenn man merkt, dass die Jungs pimpelig beißen und man keinen Schnurbogen lässt dann ist es sinnvoll die Rute in die Hand zu nehmen und bei jedem Zupfer die Spitze etwas zu senken damit er Schnur nehmen kann. 

Bei Platten funzt das ganz gut nur wenn man nen Dorsch oder Wittling am zu kleinen Haken hat kann es sein, dass der mit dem Anschlag einfach ausschlitzt.

Gruß David


----------



## Rosi (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

wenn richtig brandung ist, siehst du die bisse sehr schlecht.

sonst kommt es darauf an. wer regelmäßig an selber stelle angelt, weiß etwa, welche größe die fische um welche uhrzeit, bei welcher windrichtung haben. eben genau wie gestern
wenn große dorsche beißen, schlage ich immer an. 

im moment schlage ich garnicht an, denn es sind nur babys unterwegs.
bei plattenbiß, so ich ihn sehe, warte ich auf ein 2. zeichen und hole einfach ein.

die alten angler sagen bei einem biß: "nu sachte, da is noch ein 2.haken dran."

viele brandungsangler sitzen auch gemütlich zusammen am lagerfeuer oder schwatzen und greifen ab und an mal ihre sehne an, oder holen ein stück ein, um am gewicht zu merken, ob ein fisch dran hängt. die schauen nicht ständig auf die rutenspitzen und fangen auch.


----------



## Agalatze (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

die fangen aber schlechter rosi !!!
definitiv !!!!
und eigentlich sieht man JEDEN biss wenn man hinguckt...
am besten die rute in die hand nehmen und dann nach gefühl kurz ansetzen.
du solltest aber zwischen geflochtener und monofiler schnur differnzieren.
wer bei ner geflochtenen anschlägt wie blöde braucht sich nicht wundern wenn er die fische nicht an land bekommt :m


----------



## sunny (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

Ich fische ja mit einem in die Schnur gehängten Golfball als Bissanzeiger. Bei einem Biss spürt der Fisch anfangs also nicht sofort den Widerstand der Rute, sondern kann erst noch ein wenig Schnur nehmen. 

Wenn dann der Golfball bis zur Rute gezogen wurde, hängt der Fisch meines Erachtens von selber. Ein Anschlag setze ich zwar auch, aber das ist, glaube ich, mehr die Macht der Gewohnheit.  

Denn, ob man bei monofiler Schnur auf 80-100 m Entfernung nen Anschlag durchbringt, möchte ich mal mehr als bezweifeln  .


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Denn, ob man bei monofiler Schnur auf 80-100 m Entfernung nen Anschlag durchbringt, möchte ich mal mehr als bezweifeln  .



Dem schliesse ich mich an... #6


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> die fangen aber schlechter rosi !!!
> definitiv !!!!
> und eigentlich sieht man JEDEN biss wenn man hinguckt...
> am besten die rute in die hand nehmen und dann nach gefühl kurz ansetzen.
> ...


----------



## Quappenqualle (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

Mir geht es so, dass ich wenn ich nur lange genug auf die Spitze starre, mir meist einen Biss einbilde...:q  Ist genauso, wie beim Posenangeln. Wenn Du zu lange auf die Pose glotzt zuppelt sie plötzlich von alleine...
Ich denke, man sollte sich auch ein zeitliches Ziel setzen. So z.B. mindestens alle 15 oder auch 20 min mal nachschauen, auch wenn vermeintlich nix gebissen hat. 
Also ich war dabei schon manches Mal "Platt"! :g


----------



## sunny (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht es so, dass ich wenn ich nur lange genug auf die Spitze starre, mir meist einen Biss einbilde...:q  Ist genauso, wie beim Posenangeln. Wenn Du zu lange auf die Pose glotzt zuppelt sie plötzlich von alleine...



Auch das Problem habe ich mit dem Golfball als Bissanzeiger nicht mehr. Es sei denn, ich habe, was bis jetzt noch nie vorgekommen ist #d |supergri , evtl. nen Gerstensaft zuviel getrunken. Ich ziehe die Dinger bei beiden Ruten auf Höhe der Rolle und muss somit auch nicht die ganze Zeit nach oben starren. Genickstarre ausgeschlossen |supergri .


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

quappenquqlle, das kenn ich auch:q  es ist ja kein hintergrund an der see, alles schwarz und das meer rauscht. die knicklichter leuchten wie sterne. nun steht ja mindestens eine rute weiter weg und ist schlechter zu sehen. es sieht aus, als würde sie wandern oder flimmern und man könnte wuschig werden, also dauernd hinlaufen. 
und wenn du doch mal die augen schließt, sind da immer noch die 2 sterne:q 

aber es gibt wirklich leute, die stehen die ganze zeit neben ihren 2 ruten im dunklen und haben die sehnen in der hand. #c so kann man jeden biß verwerten, aber es würde mir keinen spaß machen.


----------



## Quappenqualle (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

ist das das selbe Prinzip, wie mit den Ü-eiern? Das kenn ich nämlich...
Wenn nicht, dann stell doch mal ein pic rein.


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

sunny, steht der golfball für ü-eier hüllen oder leere zitronenflaschen? die werden in die schnur gehängt und sollen nach oben wandern, wenn ein biß erfolgt?


----------



## Quappenqualle (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn du doch mal die augen schließt, sind da immer noch die 2 sterne:q



Au ja, das kenn ich auch. Aber komlitiziert wird's, wenn plötzlich noch welche dazu kommen...|rotwerden . .....  ich bin dann auch gleich in's Bett...|rolleyes #g


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Denn, ob man bei monofiler Schnur auf 80-100 m Entfernung nen Anschlag durchbringt, möchte ich mal mehr als bezweifeln  .




Kannst ja mal n test machen ...
nimmst denn haken in die Hand läufst 100 m am Strand lang und lässt n kollegen mal kräftig anhauen ...
Ich bezweifle mal ganz stark das da garnichts von ankommt   =)


----------



## sunny (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

@Rosi u. Quallenquappe

Ist genau das gleiche Prinzip wie mit den Ü-Eiern oder der Zitronenflasche.

Ich habe nur Golfbälle genommen, weil die schon ein gewisses Eigengewicht haben. Es gibt Bälle, die für das Spielen im Dunklen vorgesehen sind. Die sind durchsichtig und haben in der Mitte ein Loch, wo ein Knicklicht reinpasst. Genau die verwende ich für das Brandungsangelen.


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*

na, vielleicht komme ich mir das in mesche mal ansehen. ich bin mit dem getüdel nicht zu rande gekommen. erst recht nicht bei viel wind.


----------



## sunny (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ja mal n test machen ...
> nimmst denn haken in die Hand läufst 100 m am Strand lang und lässt n kollegen mal kräftig anhauen ...
> Ich bezweifle mal ganz stark das da garnichts von ankommt   =)



Es ist schon mal so'n Vergleichstest bzgl. der Durchschlagskraft beim Anschlag, Mono gegen Geflecht, igemacht worden. War vor langer Zeit im Blinker. Bei der Mono ist da nicht viel angekommen.


----------



## sunny (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> na, vielleicht komme ich mir das in mesche mal ansehen. ich bin mit dem getüdel nicht zu rande gekommen. erst recht nicht bei viel wind.



Na das wäre's doch #6 .


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bissverwertung beim Brandungsangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon mal so'n Vergleichstest bzgl. der Durchschlagskraft beim Anschlag, Mono gegen Geflecht, igemacht worden. War vor langer Zeit im Blinker. Bei der Mono ist da nicht viel angekommen.




Hab ich auch gelesen , und ich meine bis 70 m war kaum ein unterschied .
Und mit der brandungsrute kann man ja um einiges doller anhauen als mit der Spinnrute ...


----------

